# restricted to age of?



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

Hey,

dunno if i should have posted this in general but thought might be better here...

So what just came to my mind after looking some threads in hunting was maybe should be better to restrict to some age.. dunno... but we have 14 year old members here.
Could even be that we just offer the "hunting pics" to anybody... dont want my daughter to see that by accident.

I´m not the moralist, don´t get me wrong, but slingshots have the youngsters in, too.

Just thoughts i had while looking at some pics...

Cheers


----------



## Jim Bob (Jun 4, 2011)

Here we go again... More whinning about stuff... Maybe if you don't want your daughter to see hunting pics then you shoudl monitor what YOUR daughter is looking at online, as should the other parents. I mean really why expect us all to monitor what others children see. That's like making sure that children don't watch things on TV that they shouldn't it really is the job of the parent to make sure of that not of the community. If I didn't want my children seeing things as they grew up I was sure I knew what movies they were going to, who they were going with, what tv shows they were watching etc... My children were involved in the hunting of meat for our dinner from a young age anyway, they were also a part of the slaughtering when it came time for that on our farm. They turned out to be outstanding citizens I have 2 sons who have both served admirably as I did in our armed services, one is now a police officer and the other is a highschool history teacher. I also have a daughter who is a flight nurse on a Life Line helicopter. So I would say they are doing pretty well and guess what they didn't go nuts and mistreat animals, rob stores, or murder anyone because they were exposed to hunting and slaughter on the farm. 
I know I posted that if you don't want to read stuff then don't read it to Henry concerning the 911 post but seriously this post is just you plain old whinning because you dont want to be responsible for what your daughter is seeing...

JB


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jim Bob said:


> Here we go again... *More whinning about stuff*....................................................................................
> .................................................................................snip...............................................................................
> ...........................................................snip.....................................................................................................................
> ...........................................................................................snip...............................................................................................
> ...










irony


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know Chrissz... I believe restrictions should only be set if it is an underage restriction i.e. pornography 18yrs older etc... I don't believe there is an age restriction for hunting,,, maybe some different guidelines, but mostly no.... so if that's the case , setting personal opinion aside, that doesn't seem to be an action to be taken.

Then what would we do, about slingshooters that are against hunting? IMO a segregated sub-forum is sufficiant.

FWIW... I probably would have posted this in the Site suggestions /bugs subforum









LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim Bob, or should I say Archer46176, please stop coming on the site posting inflammatory comments. It is not welcomed here. At least stop being a coward and posting under another account that you THINK is anonymous.

As per the OP, the terms that you agreed to when registering stated that you needed to be at least 13 years of age to join and post. That is also reflected in the Guidelines.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Chrissz....
Do you allow your daughter to see meat at the store when you go shopping?
What's the difference in seeing a dead bird, rat, snake, squirrel or rabbit... and in seeing a whole uncooked chicken in the fresh meats section of your store?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

My kids have been hunting with me from a early age, even when my daughter was 10 she used to come out with the ferrets, they are all in there later 20's now, and all still hunt, 
That is why we asked for a hunting sub forum, so people who dont hunt dont have to see the photos,

what i can say i think it would be nice to have a kids sub forum as well so we know the age of some of our members, and they can post and chat on tthe topics together, and ask question what some of the adult could answer there topics and help them, jeff


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> My kids have been hunting with me from a early age, even when my daughter was 10 she used to come out with the ferrets, they are all in there later 20's now, and all still hunt,
> That is why we asked for a hunting sub forum, so people who dont hunt dont have to see the photos,
> 
> what i can say i think it would be nice to have a kids sub forum as well so we know the age of some of our members, and they can post and chat on tthe topics together, and ask question what some of the adult could answer there topics and help them, jeff


I don't have an opinion about the kids sub-forum,, it does sound like a good idea though, but it would be nice that everyone at least made their age known in their profile.. so at least we know to gauge our responses... (old people are exempt from this







)

and I don't mean that a post needs to be "dumbed down" ,, just made where the poster can relate.

EDIT: I see the redundancy of my post after rereading

So I will just say +1









LGD


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

Hi,

i didn´t want to start a whining thread. And i do care what my daughter sees on the net. I´m quite responsible with that.

It was just what came to my mind after i saw that sparrow sticking a blowgunarrow in the head / eye. I think this has nothing to do with meat production or something i could explain to her.

But my daughter was only a substitute for younger folks.

As i wrote before was just a thought which came to my mind and just posted.

Didn´t want to offend anybody with posting that.

Chris


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Chrissz don't sweat it,, I don't think anyone believes you had an issue.

You were only expressed your thoughts,,, it just so happen not to be popular









I still think you are cool









LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris your comments were fine. I don't think that it is needed though because of the forum guide lines on becoming a member as Aaron stated. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Age limits on the web only lead to lying kids. Underage kids make themselves a bit older. No true way to avoid that.

I guess if you want to protect your kids from selected internet content, you have to be present when they surf and keep the computers under lock and key. Even then they will find ways.

Jörg


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Chris,

I'd hate to see us do something like that. First, how do you enforce it? Second, I began learning to hunt at age 5, and I think the world would be a better place if all kids were taught and shown the real results of killing. It seems to me very unfortunate that today's children mostly learn about these things from TV, movies, or computer games.

Henry



Chrissz said:


> Hey,
> 
> dunno if i should have posted this in general but thought might be better here...
> 
> ...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

FYI, the 13yo limit has nothing to do with slingshot safety or the content of this site. It is due to the COPPA (Children's Online Privacy Protection Act) here in the USA. COPPA is a federal statute regarding the collection of personal information on people under the age of 13. It states that all sites gathering information about people under the age of 13 must have parental consent to do so. I do not have a reliable way of gathering parental consent, so they are not allowed on the site. Denying registration to those under 13 keeps the site compliance with COPPA, becasue if they can't join at all the site is in in compliance.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I am happy to let everyone know my age; it is freely displayed on my profile. I am 15 (more or less), but I think the forum is fine how it is. In fact, I think making a separate sub-forum or an age limit would make a lot of younger users feel a bit separated out. But it won't happen anyway though, right?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> But it won't happen anyway though, right?


Nope!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This has made me think, might we make a beginers section? It would mean that those new to the sport, could have all they need in one area; and the same topics won't keep getting posted in the general discussion section. Just an idea, inspired by the conversation.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Actually I think that's a good idea as well. I'm tired of seeing the same questions over and over again


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Age limits on the web only lead to lying kids. Underage kids make themselves a bit older. No true way to avoid that.
> 
> I guess if you want to protect your kids from selected internet content, you have to be present when they surf and keep the computers under lock and key. Even then they will find ways.
> 
> Jörg


That sums it up nicely.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> This has made me think, might we make a beginers section? It would mean that those new to the sport, could have all they need in one area; and the same topics won't keep getting posted in the general discussion section. Just an idea, inspired by the conversation.


Actually, that has been addressed, with the beginnings of a FAQ section. The only problem is that not many seem interested in contributing. I have answered a couple of quetions, but we really need more people to get involved. Check out the Site Sponsors Forum to contribute.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Im 14 i really like reading the stories and pics of hunting my dad allways told me about the hunts he went on as a boy and i could listen to him for hours i hope to go hunting with him soon!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im thinking the only solution for those who do post some hunting kill is to put in a warning tag with thier post title, such as "dead animal" or the generic "graphic image" or "nsfm" (not safe for minors). i dont think its a problem at all on here, as most kids that age are either on the porn sites or on some flirt chat. this seems to be something of a concern for your own individual conscience. you can only be a parent to your own kids, not someone elses.


----------

